# Daryle's Hot Rolls



## goat (Oct 8, 2007)

Dissolve 1 pkg yeast in 1 c very warm water.  Add: 1 tsp salt, 2 T sugar, 2 T cooking oil.  Stir in flour until very stiff.  Cover and let rise about 1 hour.  Knead 100 strokes, pinch off egg sized pieces and roll in hands to form a ball.  Roll the ball of dough in oil and place into pan.  Bake at 450 degrees until brown.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 8, 2007)

Thank you goat, those sound delicious.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Do you have a fixed measure for the flour or just add until you get a stiff dough?


----------



## goat (Oct 8, 2007)

Cowgirl, I just add it till the dough gets stiff.  It all depends if I tip my hand a little too much on the oil or the warm water.  I don't measure things exactly sometimes.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks goat.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




That works for me too. I'm going to give your recipe a try today. Thanks again for posting it.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks goat those rolls looked great!


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 8, 2007)

These are really, really good goat!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I placed them on a baking sheet...not touching so that I could have a nice crust all the way around. (my favorite part of home made bread is the crusty heel)
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I had to have a hot one slathered in butter....I am going to have one with sand hill plum jelly next.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thank you for posting your recipe!


----------

